# Name this Wooster brush



## ccarse (Aug 10, 2010)

So I'm wondering which model of Wooster brush this is. I'd really like to get this same brush in a 4" model. 

Thanks


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like a Lindbeck. 

What do I win?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll name it NEPS:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Duster


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Not sure but I think it used to be like a inch longer.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

the Club


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Those look like the "all paints" bristles. I think it's a pro classic.

I don't know if it comes in a 4 but it comes in a 3.5.

I think you will be happy with whichever 3.5 anged sash wooster you get.

I always just get the firm woosters.

If you are going to be doing find trim work, then you might want to get the wooster alpha series. They have really soft bristles.

Otherwise just get any firm 4 inch wooster, and you will be happy. I don't know if they make an angled 4 inch wooster. I always get 3.5's.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Clean the handle and it might still be visible.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's a link to the Wooster catalog.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

+1 on the Wooster Alpha.....very very nice with Aura Interior, cleans up great, but spendy $$$.....worth it if you know how to clean a brush


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Club or duster? Duster or club? I just can't make up my mind which is best. If it was a haircut it would be a mullet.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice. Someone should come up with a brush called the Mullet.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd buy a half dozen just to give em out as Christmas presents.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

IDK, but you have obviously not used it yourself. Your hands are too clean.
You must be an apprentice to PWG, his hands are always clean too :whistling2:

:jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

If you remember it to look like the photo below then its a Wooster Pro Classic which was sold at Lowes but no longer available.


wooster pro classic by JackPauhl, on Flickr

Its hard to tell but the color of the filaments look like a Purdy Pro Extra but cant see the color of the handle.


----------

